# Clivia



## Echinopsis (28. März 2011)

..blüht seit einigen Tagen!
Jedes Jahr pünktlich März-April!


----------



## Echinopsis (31. März 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

...und sie blüht wieder!


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

Was ist das ... eine Zimmerpflanze oder steht die im Garten?

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. März 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

Moin Mandy,
Zimmerpflanze in diesen Breiten.

 
Diese hier blühte Anfang Februar, allerdings hatte ich sie auch schon knospig in meiner Lieblingsgärtnerei gekauft. Bin gespannt, ob ich sie im nächsten Jahr wieder ans Blühen bringe.


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

Die Pflanze kenne ich gar nicht, sieht aber sehr schön aus.
Na dann hege und pflege sie mal schön weiter, damit sie nächstes Jahr auch wieder blüht.

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

Hi Mandy,

Clivia ist ne ganz gänige Zimmerpflanze. Damit sie blüht braucht sie bestimmte Bedingungen wie. z.B den Winter über trocken halten und vor allem möglichts nie Umstellen/drehen

@Echinopsis: setzt deine auch Früchte an? An meiner gibts immer mal ein paar rote Beeren mit dickem Samenkorn drin 

MfG Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,

ja, habe regelmäßig Samenansätze, auch schon ausgesäät!
Keimen relativ einfach!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Clivia*

Hi,

dann werde ich die auch mal einbuddeln.

Man liest ja vielerorts das die Aussaat mit Samen von den eigenen Exemplaren nicht klappen würden, da diese nicht aureifen würden. Das ist dann wohl ne Ente

MfG Frank


----------

